# Media Filter for Fluval 404?



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm not sure who is or isn't familiar w/ the Fluval 404 - it's got 4 chambers for media filter.

Right now, I've taken out the one chamber w/ carbon b/c I've put new fish in my tank and one had ick. Nightly, I'm medicating with Rid Ick+ and in the mornings I'm putting in a couple capfuls of Melafix (which will cease tomorrow - I'm doing it because a. new fish and b. one gourami has a white bumpy thing on his head).

My tank has ~20 plants, although they're all young plants and need to grow bigger I'd rate it moderately planted. The tank is 125 gallons. 

Since I've removed the carbon, I think I've got like 3 empty chambers. One has bio-ball things that kind of look like pizza rolls but smaller and white.

I suppose overall my tank has decent biological filtration, with the 1 chamber of bioballs and all the plants. Mechanically, it's on the weak side as they fluval 404 isn't quite enough for a 125 gallon tank. Chemically, currently I got nada going on. Should I use carbon for the other chambers?

Btw, I'm getting a HOT filter soon to help with the mechanical filtration.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

carbon and filter floss for the other 2 chambers and whatever you want for the third


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

if you've got a planted tank, i wouldn't use carbon.
try a product called "renew" from seachem.
doesn't remove trace minerals.

right now, all i have is renew and something similar to bio balls.
forgot the name. its a porous ceramic bead looking thing.

the other two spaces are empty. i just put in extra filter pads.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All you need is filter floss. A larger micros toward the bottom and a smaller micron at the top.


----------

